# Kicks Down the road



## TallAdam85 (Oct 15, 2003)

I have been reading the alot of history on korean martial arts history and I have notice that alot of the grandmaster ended up in wheel chairs is that from to many kicks or just something that happens to only a few.

Also once i meet a guy who blew out his knee in tae kwon do 
does this happen offen also i know someone else that this has happened to as well.


just wondering cause I kick alot and want to kick for along time


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 15, 2003)

nothing


----------



## miguksaram (Oct 16, 2003)

If you don't know how to properly kick then yes, you will blow out your knee.  The GM's in a wheel chair could have been there for many reasons, you would have to ask them why.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 4, 2003)

I haven't seen the pictures to which you refer, but a lot of us are going to end up in wheelchairs eventually, whether we kick high or not.  

Grapplers sometimes get back necks.  Kali guys might get problems with their wrists and hands (don't know).  Hapkido guys might end up with bad elbows, shoulders, etc.

Even with smart training, there are risks.  It goes with the territory.


Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## Kroy (Nov 4, 2003)

One important thing is to allow yourself enough time to recuperate after an injury. All too often people start training too soon after (and thats where the real trouble starts.)


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 4, 2003)

Its easy to be tough, its tough to be smart.

And remember to stretch properly...round that back, and you'll end up with some real problems.

One of the best instructors I had was a dance teacher who taught me how to stretch.

SCS


----------

